# Grimm has a GIRLFRIEND!



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so excited I can hardly type!! WOW!!














For anyone following Grimm's story: He has been grossly under-socialized with other dogs, and has been dog-reactive. I have actually been in danger at times trying to walk him in our new dog-crowded town of Schweinfurt, Germany-- as he has barked and lunged at times. My inner sense was always that this was mainly unfamiliarity with other dogs, but also a little bit 'hey... it would be fun to cause a ruckus, watch me!' Anyway, we were at the end of our ropes trying to find training help for Grimm. The trainer with the live-in program we were going to try, was TERRIFIED of GSDs, Dobes, any of "The pointy-eared breeds." This 'trainer' cowered and shrank back as Grimm, ears lowered down in polite puppy submission, forehead smooth, head lowered, mouth softly grinning, tail gently feathering, came forward to lick his hands.

So, Ulrich must have a lung removed this week due to early stage lung cancer-- and I must stay at the distant clinic with him. So.. we found a doggy hotel run by the animal protection society, for Grimm to stay at... and we could find a trainer when we get back from the lung hospital.

Last night at the doggy hotel, Grimm was a MONSTER getting out of the car as he heard and smelled other dogs in the runs of the adjacent animal shelter. He nearly dragged me.









When we got inside finally, a tall, charismatic blonde German woman set eyes upon Grimmi, and seized Grimm in an embrace. He flirted shamelessly.







Hammishly hogging the limelight, he worked his charms to get her to have him sit and down for cookies.







It was mutual LOVE.







We mentioned that he was trained for the basics, but that we never had a chance for him to meet any other dogs, so we need a trainer to help us with that ASAP when we get back.

We saw Grimm's scandalously luxurious, posh accomodations: a heated single room with a window, a deluxe human-type mattress sized for a dog, a soft, folded clean blanket, a window, and a doggy door to a private outdoor run of his own. 
PLUS-- 3 hours per day in a huge grassy outdoors turn out area. PLUS-- walkies on lead by experienced girls he can flirt with shamelessly.

On bringing Grimm to his new hotel room, we had to pass a gauntlet of barking dogs in their rooms along the narrow passageway. Grimm walked calmly, didn't say a peep. He just then happily went into his nice new hotel room, and drank some fresh water, ran to explore his outdoor area.

We rang the doggyhotel today. The Grimm-friendly blonde woman sensibly, carefully, introduced Grimm (then later offlead) to an older, calm female dog!!!!!!!!! Grimm was unsure at first, but after a few moments-- THEY PLAYED!!!!! The woman stayed with the two dogs, and had staff nearby also. But, Grimm and the older female dog just had a great time playing and being silly!

Then... she leashed Grimm, and walked him through a double-line of leashed dogs who were told to hold the 'sit' command as Grimm walked through the center of the group. He did SUPER!!

Then.. she carefully, watchfully, with staff nearby-- put Grimm Grimm (onlead then offlead) with a friendly, goofy 8 month old puppy, and... Grimm played crazy-silly-goofy puppy games with him!!!!!

Every day for the next two weeks, this ANGEL of a woman will be working with Grimm around other dog-friendly dogs. Plus, in his posh accomodations, he will see, hear, and smell other dogs every day and evening. 

We will find someone (possibly this wonderful woman) to work with ME with Grimm after we return from the lung clinic. This way, we can correct any ways that I myself may be controbuting to problems walking Grimm by other dogs.

Basicly, the 'Wow' factor is being removed for Grimm re the mystery of other dogs and being able to be calm around them!!!


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

That sounds like an incredible set up! Good that he has such a good place to learn & grow. This will be a huge help for you since you have other things to worry about.

Can't wait to hear more about how he 'matures' ....


----------



## jinxieab (Nov 6, 2002)

Neato!! Sounds like he will be having a BLAST there! 

Prayers on the lung surgery issue. How terrifying!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you, Shandril and Jinx&Trager









I am so excited!


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

Way to go Grimm!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

He's enjoying the socialization/ play-dates!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Wow Patti that sounds AWESOME. You get to be with Ulrich and Grimm has his own haram of human and canines to play with! Sounds like Grimm is in a very nice doggy vacation spot while you take care of your new husband.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Sounds like Grimmi will be living the life!! How fortunate for everyone!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

The clandestine, romantic meeting took place in a lovely grassy glade... the soft music of woofing nearby... the scent of Bratwurst on the breeze..









This is a GODSEND!! Totally unexpected help with Grimm's remedial resocialization!!!







I am hoping at the end of his stay to hear he had more successful, positive doggy dates and meet-ups!







I had NO idea anyone would take so much trouble to help Grimm over this.. these are animal protection society folks who run the shelter and doggy hotel. What a HUGE surprise that this kind woman would take an interest in Grimmi's issues and WORK with him!!

Even if she does no more work with him for his 2 week stay, I am hoping Grimm would make positive improvements just being around other dogs 24/7.. that has to take some of the 'Wow factor' out of it for Grimm, at least.

After Grimm's stay there, I may ask the woman to work with Grimm for a week, if she has time available, and just work on this resocialization issue specificly.

I am so happy for Grimm!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What a relief in so many ways!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks, Jean-- this could be the start of something positive for Grimm!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Patti, 

So glad to hear Grimm is making friends. Your descriptions also sounded like he really just wanted to play with the other dogs and just wasn't sure what they were about. I would bet he gets to play with other dogs every day now. That's usually what they do at those places when dogs like other dogs. 

Now you will have the opposite problem--he will be pulling you over to other dogs because he wants to play. Rafi will sometimes jump up, all 4 feet in the air, because he gets so excited when he sees another dog!









Sounds like Grimm is being well cared for AND having fun which must be such a relief for you!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patti, it sounds like you accidently found what might be the answer for Grimm... 

It sounds like they let him play with some dogs and then when on leash he needs to learn it isn't play time and it sounds like this might accomplish that.

Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks for the input, Ruth.. your experience and input means so much to me. Yes, I am thrilled! I am unsure if she will work anymore with Grimm re putting him again with other dogs.. as he is just a hotel guest, but what she has done so sensibly, makes me think i will ask when we return from the lung clinic in 2 weeks.. if she will please work with Grimm if we board him there again specificly for this re-socialization. Maybe just being around dogs , smelling and hearing them if not seeing them often, will help him accept and not be so anxious about the mystery of dogs.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Patti, I am so happy for you and Grimm! Just what the doctor ordered! It's like it was meant to be. 

Lucky woman! Having such a handsome hunk as Grimm in her life, she'll be spoiled for any one else now!


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

What a tremendous find. I am so happy for you. Let me also add that good healing vibes for Ulrich too!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you Castlemaid you always know just what to say in doggy training conundrums







I am really hopeful!

-- and THANK YOU Lynne! Ulrich read that over my shoulder.. he feels honored to be thought of!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Patti, I want to add my congrats on this situation which sounds great for Grimm! I'm sure we'll all keep our fingers crossed that this "angel" of a woman will continue to help out with Grimm,,I mean how could she resist him????)))

Good luck to Ulrich to !
Diane


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks, Diane!







You mean.. you think he's... HANDSOME??


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Is this place near your home? If so would she be willing to let Grimm have some "doggie" time every so often. Kinda like mini vacations where he can be a dog and play with other dogs? Seems like this would be a good experience for him so he learns "on leash" means work and ignore other furries







but off leash is all about Grimm time and time to party and play!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

That's wonderful, Patti! 

I think Val is probably right that you've stumbled on your answer for Grimm. Sometimes when we encounter a serious issue with our dogs we unconsciously gird ourselves up when the likelihood of its reoccurrence is at hand. Dogs, of course, sense this and they do what they do because you expect it. Taking Grimm issue to someone else's hands for the moment has apparently defused this. So yes, now he's understanding other dogs off leash. You should let him get comfortable with that and then start with the on leash work again.


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

That is one stunning pup - WOW! No wonder that lady fell in love with him.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

ummmmmm, how are ya gonna get him to leave?


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

That is wonderful news for Grimm! Maybe he could continue to go there once a week (if she can't train) to continue to socialize and get used to other dogs. I think maybe Grimm was reading the anxiety you were feeling while taking him out and about this whole issue of his. Sounds like you guys are on the right path though. Good Luck!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great news!!! Could this lovely, stately blonde have the last name of Reinhardt?? First name Clarissa??? 

If so - this is the trainer I was telling you about way back in one of your original posts. If not, then she has a clone! Clarissa does work with animal protection and assists them with thier training programs so it may be they were taught by her. 

I was priveleged to attend Clarissa's first US appearance last June at Legacy Canine in Washington State. She is truly a positive trainer and considered the Karen Pryor of Germany.

Hope Grimm has found his trainer and you - some help. 

Wishing the best for the surgery.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Here is Clarissa's website. If that was not her, I am sure she can help you find someone too.

http://www.animal-learn-netzwerk.de/tournee.html


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

woo hoo!!! Way to go Grimmi!!!!!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

What a terrific picture of Grimm--thank you! He certainly looks very happy.

Grimm is a very fortunate dog to be so dearly loved and cared for by his human family. Congratulations on finding the excellent training opportunity for Grimm; it seems to be exactly what he needs.

Good thoughts and prayers are on the way for Ulrich's health.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*SCANDAL! Grimm at doggycamp*

Red hot juicy scandal!! I just heard from Ulrich (we are temporarily home from the lung hospital-- his surgery will be next Friday) that the woman who runs the doggy hotel & shelter has been socializing Grimm with other dogs DAILY!







The woman said that at first, Grimm really did not know how to behave or what to do around other dogs.







But now... he is 'one of the gang!'









Every day, Grimm goes out to play in a group. He goes running in the woods with the woman and a 1 year old dog and a 1.5 year old dog. Plus, Grimmi gets to play in a GROUP. Also, he gets to go SWIMMING with a group of dogs! Anyway, he has 1 hour per day being with other dogs. He also has 3 hours per day, 2X per day, running free by himself in a big grassy fenced area, where he can see other dogs in their big grassy fenced areas.

This wonderful woman running the doggy hotel & shelter ADORES Grimm. She asked if we might consider selling him.







You can well guess our answer to that!!







Unfortunately, Grimm has sensed this woman's weakness for big hunky GSDs, and has stealthily snowed her into thinking that he, "GrimmPiggy," couldn't possibly eat a bite without her staying RIGHT THERE BY HIM. I had no idea GSDs were such skilled manipulators!









Anyway, Ulrich will need to go back to the clinic next Thursday for lung surgery Friday. We have decided to allow Grimm to remain 'at camp' this week. The cost of bringing him home from the doggy hotel, then returning him, would be more than 80 Euros in taxi fare. To allow him to enjoy staying there are learning to be a dog, would cost us only 45 Euros.

I miss Piggy so much. I am however so relieved that he is learning to be a dog and how to have good doggy manners-- something I had no resources to teach him myself! In total, Grimm will have 4 weeks away at doggy camp learning to interact with other dogs!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Patti - 
That is wonderful news about Grimm and thoughts and prayers for Ulrich's surgery next week!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you, Holly that is so sweet of you! Ulrich sends his thanks as well!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Sounds great!! In fact, I think Ris has been checking prices on Travelocity. . .


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

C'mon over, Miss Risa HappySmile!







There's plenty of cow pies to roll around in at doggy day camp for everyone!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That sounds like such a great experience for him! And hopefully YOU too, once you get back your new and improved Grimm! Sounds like you might have to fight her for him though, lol!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Patti, I am so happy for you guys. It sounds like you found the perfect place to help Grimm.









Good luck to Ulrich on his upcoming surgery/recovery.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you, CassidysMom and Amaruq!! Ulrich sends his love to you guys.. the forum really was in his mind when we were at the clinic fo biopsy... he couldn't believe people could be so caring!

Yup, last report is that Grimm is enjoying rolling in crud with a group of other dogs of similar size during his recess playtimes! I can NOT believe this.. this woman is giving him something i have been unable to give Grimm-- a chance to learn to be a dog!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

You are both so wonderful. Even in the face of major surgery you are revelling in the wonderful adventures of Grimm - you are truly special people.

All the best for you and Ulrich over the next few weeks. At least Grimm's progress will not be a concern.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Oh don't even tempt her with rolling in stuff. That's one of Ris' favorite pasttimes.

I look forward to more positive Grimm and Ulrich updates.


----------



## Cindi D (Oct 25, 2007)

sounds great-so happy for you and Grimm


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you, Jamie, Qyn and Cindi. I am just flummoxed that Grimm is getting doggy-socialized there, when I thought we were just leaving him in a doggy hotel. It's because it is adjacent to an animal shelter on the same property, and because of this wonderful, caring woman who has taken a shine to Grimmi. Funniest though, is that he has her bamboozled enough to think that he won't possibly eat (his nickname is PiggyPiggyPiggy) unless she stands RIGHT BY HIM.









For those of us with nerdy dogs needing to learn how to 'be dogs,' maybe you can understand the relief and happiness I am feeling about what this fantastic lady is doing with Grimm, giving him an hour per day to run free with other dogs and learn... uh.. doggyness!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lucky lucky Grimm. It is so nice to hear that the people at the doggie hotel are so easily trained. I have a feeling by the time he is ready to go home he will be sitting at a chair at the table with a napkin tucked in his collar being spoon fed caviar.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Congratulations, Patti, on finding such excellent training for Grimm!

Please convey my best wishes to Ulrich for a speedy and complete recovery from his surgery. 

Thank you for being such a caring doggy-mom to Grimm and such a devoted wife to your dear Ulrich. They are both very fortunate fellows to have you in their lives!

Good thoughts and prayers are on the way for Grimm's training, Ulrich's health, and your peace of mind.


----------



## Dakota (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh Patti, it sounds great!!! I wish You all the best for Grimm!!!!

LG
Dina


----------

